# Seachem Matrix or Eheim SubStrat Pro



## Cichlidrookie

Hey guys

Got a question....

Anyone out there compared the two medias above.

I have tried reading as much as possible between the two.

Eheim subStrat pro is SUPER expensive compared to the Seachem Matrix.

Does that mean it is a superior product?

Which one do you use in your Canister filter?

Thanks


----------



## Spicoli

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got a question....
> 
> Anyone out there compared the two medias above.
> 
> I have tried reading as much as possible between the two.
> 
> Eheim subStrat pro is SUPER expensive compared to the Seachem Matrix.
> 
> Does that mean it is a superior product?
> 
> Which one do you use in your Canister filter?
> 
> Thanks


I use matrix. It's far cheaper and i've never had an issue. Either media can be had relatively cheap from Angelfins.ca Usually close to half price of big als


----------



## blunthead

matrix is actually far superior then substrat pro
just google matrix vs substrat and you can read all the reviews for yourself


----------



## piranhaBill

I'm a matrix user as well. I don't have experience with the substrat pro, but I find it better than the fluval biomax I was using previously. 

I had problems finding the pond matrix, or didn't want to wait the long lead time to order it from BA since it was out of season, so went with the regular matrix. I'm using about 4L in each of my canisters. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## matti2uude

I use both and don't see a difference other than shape and price.


----------



## Fishy64

*Seachem Matrix*

Hi there. I've been using Seachem Matrix for over a year now in my canister filters and I like it. I've had no problems.


----------



## Cichlidrookie

Thanks everyone. 

I have two Eheims running now so I think one will have matrix and the other will have eheim subpro.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## bowser

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got a question....
> 
> Anyone out there compared the two medias above.
> 
> I have tried reading as much as possible between the two.
> 
> Eheim subStrat pro is SUPER expensive compared to the Seachem Matrix.
> 
> Does that mean it is a superior product?
> 
> Which one do you use in your Canister filter?
> 
> Thanks


I use Eheim canister filters and have used both Substrat Pro and Seachem Matrix in them. For my Eheim 2213 (also going through a UV sterilizer), I measured the flow rate with either media, and found the flow reduced quite a bit with the Matrix (~70gph with Matrix vs. ~80gph with Substrat Pro).

I have always had good experiences with Matrix, but given the reduced flow, I switched all my Eheim canisters to the Substrat Pro (will save the Matrix for other more "powerful" canisters say if I ever get an FX6 or something like that). My only gripe with the Substrat Pro is that the media crumbles very easily, so I have to take extra care when cleaning the canister.


----------

